# counterfit stihl chainsaws?



## millbilly (Nov 16, 2010)

Im not sure what this site is but the Chinese are making stihl clones take a look
http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale/wholesale-stihl-chain-saw.html


----------



## RAG66 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd have reason to believe those are knock-offs. I wonder how they will get away with that? Probably not somewhere I would purchase from. Maybe if they had MS 440. It would have to be darn close to the original.


----------



## newmexico (Nov 16, 2010)

*sheesh *

I'm scared to even click a link on that page it's so bad.... I'd not expect anything from em except to be rippped off.

misspellings all over the place, and the 

"stihl 380" with a displacement of 72.2 cubic centimeters

photoshopped pictures of saws --- badly photoshopped where you tell where they drew in the 'name' of the saw...

just doesn't add up and I'm almost ashamed I spent --ahem-- wasted 10 minutes of my time that I'll never get back looking --


----------



## NeoTree (Nov 16, 2010)

The chinese make knock offs of virtually every high end item you can think of. It's big buisness to them.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 17, 2010)

Yep, dos b fake, felling sight, only on side, no directions on the choke, extra molding in the plastic........I watch Discovery Atlas, there is a HUGE industry over there that only does this sort of thing, other country's have complained, and supposedly the Chinese Gov is working on it, DOUBT THAT! with 800000000000000000000 people there, anything to keep them in clothes and food will be allowed.


----------



## Donald (Nov 18, 2010)

China is the land of the fake!!! They even make fake toothpaste!!!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 22, 2010)

Wonder what kind of tree care they do there? Kung Fu style, could ya see Jackie Chan climbing!


----------



## Cutler tree (Nov 22, 2010)

probably runs better than a real stihl. That's why they ain't faking huskys


----------



## millbilly (Nov 22, 2010)

Cutler tree said:


> probably runs better than a real stihl. That's why they ain't faking huskys



They got fake huskys too. I ordered the 070 for $229 and $129 for shipping as a sample. Might loose $350 you have to order 200 saws minimum


----------



## NeoTree (Nov 22, 2010)

Cutler tree said:


> probably runs better than a real stihl. That's why they ain't faking huskys



Right....
http://reviews.ebay.co.uk/Beware-Of-Fake-HUSQVARNA-395xp-Chainsaws_W0QQugidZ10000000007947301


----------



## TrillPhil (Nov 22, 2010)

They have these saws all over ebay. I kinda want one of the bigger ones but nobody has any decent prices on them. Like this website http://bigjacktools.com has 52cc for 105.99 plus like 20 for shipping.


----------



## millbilly (Nov 25, 2010)

millbilly said:


> Im not sure what this site is but the Chinese are making stihl clones take a look
> http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale/wholesale-stihl-chain-saw.html



Stihl MS 200 T Chainsaw
Stihl MS 200 T Chainsaw 
Product Details:
Place of Origin Germany 
Brand Name STHIL 
Power Type Petrol / Gas 
Type Long Reach Chainsaws 
Payment & Shipping Terms:
Price: FOB USD 200 / Unit
Get Latest Price 
Minimum Order Quantity: Negotiable Trial Order 
Minimum Order Quantity: 5 Unit/UnitsTrial Order 
Packaging Details: DHL,FedEx,UPS 
Delivery Time: 4 day 
Payment Terms: L/C,D/P,T/T,Western Union,MoneyGram


----------

